# Mad Cow saddle pads?



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I found this pad earlier, and while it looks good I don't know if anyone here has had any experience with the brand. Thoughts?

Wool Felt Western Saddle Therapeutic Contour Gel Horse Shock Pad Blanket | eBay


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

I've heard the gel in the pad can become clumped & hard - making it really not good. No experience myself but keeps me away from them knowing that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I had a mad cow bronc halter and both the screws for the noseband fell out the first time I used it. Hopefully their pads are better quality.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the responses, I will avoid the brand  I couldn't find many reviews so that's why I asked on here!


----------

